# Best single speed tensioner?



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

What is the best choice for a single speed tensioner? I want to try out single speeding before I actually go out and buy a bike so I'd like to convert my Ragley first and try it that way. I had heard about the Soulcraft Convert but it seems to no longer be made.

Anyone tried this. It looks pretty simple. 
https://www.blackspire.com/product/stinger-double-ring-chain-tensioner/


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried a Blackspire at one point. I could not get the roller to line up right because I was using a 2x crankset with a single ring bolted on. Be sure the cranks you're using as designed with the same chainline for which the Stinger was designed.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> I tried a Blackspire at one point. I could not get the roller to line up right because I was using a 2x crankset with a single ring bolted on. Be sure the cranks you're using as designed with the same chainline for which the Stinger was designed.


Oh that might be a problem for me. I am doing the same.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I used one of these on a project bike years ago and never had any complaints.

https://www.rennendesigngroup.com/rollenlager.html


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've used an Alfine tensioner for years on a number of bikes with no issues.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

driver bob said:


> I used one of these on a project bike years ago and never had any complaints.
> 
> https://www.rennendesigngroup.com/rollenlager.html


That one doesn't seem to work with thru axles unless I am misreading it. I like how simple it is though.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

If you don't mind a derailleur hanger mounted one, the Paul melvin has been the best one I've ever used. I haven't used the blackspire so can't comment on it specifically.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've said this before and I'll apologize if I'm sounding like a broken record... The best tensioner does not rely on spring tension to take up the slack. Check out the Soulcraft Convert, if you can find one. They mount to the derailler hanger and index into place with a retractable pin.









Used in the push up position, you can get exactly the tension that you need and they are set and forget. To remove the wheel, pull the pin and swing it out of the way.

Here's the problem... Soulcraft discontinued them a few years back and they are getting hard to find. They do turn up once in awhile though. I picked both of mine up on Ebay for $50


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I am amazed that no one makes something like that Soulcraft Convert that doesn't need a spring and will fit on a thru axle frame.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Use a short cage rear mech with the adjuster screws tweaked.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

93EXCivic said:


> unless I am misreading it.


you did misread... "Included with each Rollenlager is a stepped spacer insert that allows the use of both Q/R and bolt-on type hubs.- 12mm/ 14mm axle compatibility standard"


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

chuckha62 said:


> I've said this before and I'll apologize if I'm sounding like a broken record... The best tensioner does not rely on spring tension to take up the slack. Check out the Soulcraft Convert, if you can find one. They mount to the derailler hanger and index into place with a retractable pin.
> 
> View attachment 1269821
> 
> ...


This is truth! I have one and it is indeed the best.
Homegrown?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

maximo said:


> This is truth! I have one and it is indeed the best.
> Homegrown?


Yes, a '99 SweetSpot set up as a 27.5.


----------



## mxer (May 27, 2006)

driver bob said:


> I used one of these on a project bike years ago and never had any complaints.
> 
> https://www.rennendesigngroup.com/rollenlager.html


Love the rennen on my 2014 Canfield Yelli Screamy. Absolutely no skipping or noise of any kind.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in. Been looking for one of those Soulcraft ones for years.


----------



## IntheBush (May 31, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> you did misread... "Included with each Rollenlager is a stepped spacer insert that allows the use of both Q/R and bolt-on type hubs.- 12mm/ 14mm axle compatibility standard"


A bolt hub is not a thru axle.
It doesn't work as intended with thru axle frames, plain and simple.


----------



## SkolinIN (Feb 16, 2017)

add a EBB of possible - Beer Components etc.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Been using the XC version of the Rohloff on my canfield riot SS, chain growth was large but man what a pedaler, have yet to lose traction standing, which I cant say for my hardtail SS bikes with same wheelset. Downside it needs 55-58mm chainline but it'll take up to 21t cpg not many will do that easily. Had to flip my raceface direct mount to get a 57mm chainline all good. The DH version has a normal chainline but limited cog capability and repotedly a right ***** to remove wheel without removing tensioner. Downside, no clutch mech needs a chainstay protector. So far flawless


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

driver bob said:


> I used one of these on a project bike years ago and never had any complaints.
> 
> https://www.rennendesigngroup.com/rollenlager.html


I've had the Rennen Rollenlager on a bike for ... many moons. The roller is finally on its last legs. Not sure if a replacement is available. I'll need something sooner or later.

My other bike has a Blackspire Stinger on ISCG 05. The crank is Shimano Saint that came to me as a single and bash - but there's threads for a granny ring too.


----------



## rasta_trail (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm building a single speed at the moment, got a yess etr-b.... haven't used it yet though


----------



## dogdaymark (Sep 27, 2010)

rasta_trail said:


> I'm building a single speed at the moment, got a yess etr-b.... haven't used it yet though


How did it go? Is this the one that goes on around the bottom bracket? Thanks


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Surly Singleator works from a der hanger, has spring options for both push up or down, and allows adjustment to chainline.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Frame withsliding dropouts is the finest tensioner known to bicyclekind!


----------

